# Sometimes, it's perhaps better to NOT know!



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought some yarn yesterday. It's lovely and soft, and there's a fibre name I'd never seen before. The yarn is Phildar's OXYGENE; 40% acrylic, 35% *chlorofibre*, 25% wool. So I googled it. Chlorofibre? Looks innocent enough, eh? The 'chloro' prefix makes you think of chlorophyll; that green pigment that our winter-weary eyes seek in spring. Nope! Nothing of the sort. It's just a fancy word for another man-made petrochemical fibre: http://textilelearner.blogspot.ca/2013/09/chlorofibre-propertiescharacteristics.html , and reading about it was maybe more information than I really wanted to know. 

Sometimes, the old saw about ignorance being bliss is true!

Oh well. My $3 purchase is still three balls of pretty, white, DK weight yarn. I'm sure I'll find _something_ to use it in.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

You are right! Sometimes it's better not to know.

Unknow it and just enjoy the yarn. ;-)


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean I read down a little further past all that chemistry stuff that reminded me of my school days and found the GOOD stuff!!!

Applications of Chloro Fiber:

Hosiery
Technique and comfort are the key words for Chlorofibre used in hosiery. These characteristics blend happily with other fibres to respond most accurately to the requirements of the end-users.

Casual Outerwear
Chlorofibre casual outerwear line gives the ability to really take pleasure in looking casual while also giving human body the added health benefits, like, the rapid moisture permeability and added warmth that these garments have to offer and feel protected all day long.

Kids wear
Chlorofibre provides the excellent range of kids garments to assist their bodies to breathe easier and fight those seasonal allergy attacks by surrounding them with a healthy an ionic atmosphere.

Undergarments
Warmth, softness and comfort are among the qualities that make Chlorofibre such an essential part of the world of underclothes. Chlorofibre undergarments deliver premium health benefits protecting against harsh environments every day. They are light weight and breathable to keep person dry and comfortable in the areas where they need it the most.

Sportswear
Comfort and performance are among the qualities that make Chlorofibre so essential to the sports world. It offers a range of products that meet the requirementsof sportsmen for technical clothes that arecomfortable, warm and breathable.

Socks
Socks made out of this fibre are the perfect socks foractive wear, business wear, or even stay-at-home-wear. The negative ion technology repels moisture, protectingagainst infection, foot odour, and forming bacteria.

Advantages of Chlorofibre:

Thermal insulation
Wicking of moisture
Flame retardancy
Resistance to mildew and fungi
Resistance to acids, bases, reducing and oxidizing agent

Health Benefits Chlorofibre:

Purify the blood, regulate its PH balance, and stimulate circulation
Rejuvenate cells, stimulate cell metabolism
Strengthen the immune system
Regulate autonomic nerves

Read more: http://textilelearner.blogspot.com/2013/09/chlorofibre-propertiescharacteristics.html#ixzz31CVYl1BZ


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm somewhat confused about the health benefits. I don't see any food or medicinal applications...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's one of those things when no knowledge is best.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I'm somewhat confused about the health benefits. I don't see any food or medicinal applications...


I gathered that the yarn against the skin would contribute to these outcomes.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I'm somewhat confused about the health benefits. I don't see any food or medicinal applications...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Health benefits??? Do we cook it or just eat it raw???

:shock: :lol: :roll:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I must say I am giggling just a little at the comments! I also find I sometimes would rather not know! Like what bologna is really made from!

Sounds like it is a soft yarn though. Enjoy working with it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> Health benefits??? Do we cook it or just eat it raw???
> 
> :shock: :lol: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

superjan said:


> Jessica-Jean I read down a little further past all that chemistry stuff that reminded me of my school days and found the GOOD stuff!!!
> 
> Applications of Chloro Fiber:
> 
> ...


Purifies the blood ..........?? Are you kidding me? This is a fibre we're talking about here OMG!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

valmac said:


> Purifies the blood ..........?? Are you kidding me? This is a fibre we're talking about here OMG!


In conglomerates' desire to rake in the almighty dollar, they say absolutely _anything_ they imagine guileless consumers might just possibly believe. In my opinion, anyone who actually believes that any product applied to the outside of a body will have any beneficial effect upon the inside of that body deserves to be robbed. Buyer beware!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with Jessica-Jean - sometimes better NOT to know.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I completely believe topical medication (i.e.; birth control, hormone therapy, motion sickness relief, antibiotic patches, insulin patches, etc.) does work. 

Some of the claims made for the chlorofibre are benefits of wearing clothing/supports made of it. 

I'm not saying it's a cure-all, but some gloves/knee braces (and such) made of it may give benefits for arthritis. Who knows?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

It might be fun to knit something (i.e. fingerless mitts, hat, scarf) and experiment wearing it to see if any of the supposed health benefits occur.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> Jessica-Jean, I completely believe topical medication (i.e.; birth control, hormone therapy, motion sickness relief, antibiotic patches, insulin patches, etc.) does work.
> 
> Some of the claims made for the chlorofibre are benefits of wearing clothing/supports made of it.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a cure-all, but some gloves/knee braces (and such) made of it may give benefits for arthritis. Who knows?


Of course some medications work when applied to the skin, I'm sure Jessica-Jean knows that as well as anyone! The claims made for this fibre however, beggar belief!!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I found this article on chlorofibre:

http://www.negativeionclothings.com/nic/home.php

I am going to look for this fibre in yarn and try to make a pair of handwarmers......maybe it will help with my thumb pain when I knit. Will let you know the results.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> Jessica-Jean, I completely believe topical medication (i.e.; birth control, hormone therapy, motion sickness relief, antibiotic patches, insulin patches, etc.) does work.
> 
> Some of the claims made for the chlorofibre are benefits of wearing clothing/supports made of it.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a cure-all, but some gloves/knee braces (and such) made of it may give benefits for arthritis. Who knows?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well said.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Grand8ma said:


> Health benefits??? Do we cook it or just eat it raw???
> 
> :shock: :lol: :roll:


 :XD:


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

All that "upside" info sounded like a snake oil salesman was touting this product.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Similar experience. The yarns in the Bergere de France catalog are beautiful but I started noticing the word "polyamide" used frequently. I googled and it's a type of acrylic which I am not opposed to using but the chemcial sound of the word did bother me enough to look it up.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmmmm.... maybe you could knit some new pipes for your house.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I am surprised that it does not include reducing wrinkles!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Just wait, there will be a lawsuit after awhile because someone will complain this didn't live up to its supposed health benefits. Skechers and Vibram Five Fingers shoes just recently experienced that.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

CarolA said:


> Just wait, there will be a lawsuit after awhile because someone will complain this didn't live up to its supposed health benefits. Skechers and Vibram Five Fingers shoes just recently experienced that.


So true.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In conglomerates' desire to rake in the almighty dollar, they say absolutely _anything_ they imagine guileless consumers might just possibly believe. In my opinion, anyone who actually believes that any product applied to the outside of a body will have any beneficial effect upon the inside of that body deserves to be robbed. Buyer beware!


I agree. There are so many scammers out there who will say anything to win over people who are desperate for cures. There is a saying that it is wise to keep in mind: " All marketers are liars." Unless the fibre is used in a dialysis machine in some way, it is impossible for it to purify the blood. If they lied about that, they probably lied about all the rest of its properties too.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I'm somewhat confused about the health benefits. I don't see any food or medicinal applications...


The supposed health benefits come from negative ion generation caused by friction - i.e. static electricity. 
The theory that negative ions promote health has been around for some time and you can buy mechanical/electrical negative ion generators. I'm not sure if there is any clinical evidence for health benefits but lots of anecdotal accounts are around.

The chlorofibre is PVC (polyvinyl chloride - most familiar application is for pipes and fibers not related to yarn. Most homes have PVC piping in them someplace.)


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Similar experience. The yarns in the Bergere de France catalog are beautiful but I started noticing the word "polyamide" used frequently. I googled and it's a type of acrylic which I am not opposed to using but the chemcial sound of the word did bother me enough to look it up.


Would polyester bother you enough to look it up? The point of my question is that there are all kinds of polymers used to make fibers starting with Nylon and Orlon, which are contrived brand names for a polyamide and acrylic (polyacrylonitrile), resp. There should not be anything inherently scary in a fiber name that starts with "poly".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

North Pole said:


> Would polyester bother you enough to look it up? The point of my question is that there are all kinds of polymers used to make fibers starting with Nylon and Orlon, which are contrived brand names for a polyamide and acrylic (polyacrylonitrile), resp. There should not be anything inherently scary in a fiber name that starts with "poly".


We fibre-players are accustomed to using man-made, petroleum-based fibres ... at least those of us who don't flat-out refuse to use non-natural fibres.

My peeve is with the fact that the marketing community is trying to pull the wool over our eyes. Even my son, chemistry guru, when I asked his impression of the word 'chlorofibre' had a gut reaction that it was 'green'. 'Green' as in good for the ecology, plant-based, etc. That is _exactly_ what the marketing guys *want* buyers to imagine! They probably wish no one would google the word.

There's nothing 'scary' about the fibre's proper name. What's scary is that Madison Avenue is so sure that it can manipulate buyers. _That_ is scary!


----------

